# What will Fedex brokerage fees be on a $2000 shippment?



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm getting a guitar shipped via Fedex (I know, but it's all the dealer uses) and the value is $1995USD / $2300CDN . I wondering how much brokerage I'll be charged. Is it a % of the value? I know the tax will be around $300CDN, but hopefully I won't be taxed on it as it's used.

Thanks


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Try this...*



M_A_T_T said:


> I'm getting a guitar shipped via Fedex (I know, but it's all the dealer uses) and the value is $1995USD / $2300CDN . I wondering how much brokerage I'll be charged. Is it a % of the value? I know the tax will be around $300CDN, but hopefully I won't be taxed on it as it's used.
> 
> Thanks


Matt, why don't you just call your local Fedex depot? Gotta be more accurate than us guys just talking off the top of our heads!http://guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/tongue.gif
:tongue:


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Good idea. I actually had to phone customs once about a package and I thought it upon myself to ask why they charge tax on used items made in North America and when that package came via UPS I didn't have to pay any tax, but still had to pay brokerage.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You'll get taxed, doesn't matter that it's used.

You may want to look at paying a little extra and have it shipped Expedited or Express. These services include brokerage. The Ground service is the one that surprises you with after the fact brokerage charges.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

It's going International Priority. According to NAFTA North American made used products are not supposed to be taxed.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> It's going International Priority. According to NAFTA North American made used products are not supposed to be taxed.


I've never had an item not taxed. New/Used doesn't matter. I've shipped 100s of item up from the states.

As I understand it, according to NAFTA goods made in North America are duty free. Yes that the third mysterous type of charge. As the saying goes. Only 2 things are for sure Taxes and death.


*The infamous 3 charges:*
-You will get charged taxes no matter what. Some say marking it as gift gets you around this but most shippers have caught onto this little game.
-Brokerage will get applied if shipping ground. This is the charge the shipping company applies to clear your item through Canadian Customs. Most expedited and express services include this clearance charge.
-Duty will get applied if the item wasn't made in Canada/U.S/Mexico.

In some cases the shipping company will charge you duty even if the item is made under NAFTA, if the shipper doesn't fill out the certificate of origin. I've had this happen a couple time but I was able to straighten it out by getting the proper forms to UPS or Fedex.



Jeff


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh yah and since you shipped international priority, you should only get charged taxes PST and GST. If it's above and beyond that then Fedex is probably charging you duty because they don't have the all the correct documentation.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

> Maybe I'll try to pull together a full-blown FAQ about it.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If the guitar is US made there is no duty. If it's not, there will be duty. There will be taxes whether it's new or used. When items are shipped USPS sometimes they make it through tax free for some unknown reason. I have never had this happen with Fedex though.

As for the brokerage fees, the only people who could help you there are Fedex. Courier brokerage fees are a complete mystery from any information I have read on that topic. There has been no regularity to the amounts I have had to pay in the past. Luckily everything I have had shipped to me for the last years has been through USPS.

Basically expect to pay your PST and the GST at a minimum.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

> When items are shipped USPS sometimes they make it through tax free for some unknown reason.


This has happened with my last three USPS shippments.

Fedex actually phoned me today because the guitar needs to be cleared through customs, and in the phone message they stayed just over $300 was owed, which is what PST & GST work out too, so looks like no brokerage!

I still think a sticky topic with what you should expect to pay is a good idea. People could post their experiences with the different couriers.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Matt, I traded an amp for a guitar from a shop in New York a couple of years ago. It was shipped UPS and when the guitar arrived at my door I had to pay roughly $50 for brokerage fees plus GST on the declared value. BTW, this was a used guitar with no money exchanging hands. The post office is hit and miss, today was the first time in about two years that I had to pay a customs fee on a package but it was minimal compared to the fees charged by UPS and the like.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Jeff seems right about whether you have something shipped Ground or Express with a courier in relation to the charges you get afterward.

A comparison of two items I had shipped with UPS:

*Item One - Old Guitar*
Value - $1284.53 CDN
Service - Ground
Customs GST - $89.90
CA British Columbia PST - $89.90
Brokerage GST - $4.84
COD GST - $0.30 (wasn't sent COD)
Total Government Charges - $184.94
Entry Prep Fee - $63.25
Disbursment Fee - $5.85
CA COD Surcharge - $4.25
Total Brokerage Charges - $73.35
Total GST - $95.04
Total Invoice - $258.29

*Item Two - Old Amp*
Value - $1065.22 CDN
Service - Expedited
Customs GST - $74.57
CA British Columbia PST - $74.57
Total Government Charges - $149.14
Total GST - $74.57
Total Invoice - $149.14


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Torndownunit is right, Fees are hit or miss :confused-smiley-010 
In my experience with Bike parts shipped from the U.S , the best way to receive them is to use U.S Post. I find shipping items to the U.S takes a hell of a lot longer now since 9/11 things have changed, sad really.... I'll never understand how the fees are calculated. UPS and Fedex are Crooks in my book. 

:food-smiley-004: 

FZ1


----------

